# derogatory record? no longer allowed by airlines to board flights.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

BI PRESS RELEASE 17 December 2020
SOURCE: BI PRESS RELEASE 17 December 2020

BI hails EO on Advanced Passenger Info system

The Bureau of Immigration (BI) welcomed the issuance by President Rodrigo Duterte of an executive order mandating the implementation of an advanced passenger information (API) system to strengthen border control and thwart the entry of terrorists and other undesirable aliens in the different international ports of entry nationwide.

In a statement, Immigration Commissioner Jaime Morente said the API project will surely boost the country’s ability to police its borders as it will add a layer of protection from foreigners with criminal and derogatory records from boarding vessels right at their ports of origin.

“This EO will surely secure our country from fugitives, terrorists, transnational criminals as well as other undesirable aliens attempting to slip into our country,” Morente said. “We are thankful to President Duterte for his continuous support, as this is a big step in improving the Bureau’s systems,” he added.

Under EO 122, the API is the electronic transmission of information by the captain, master or agent, or owner of a commercial carrier to the Bureau of Immigration (BI) prior to a traveler’s arrival or departure in a Philippine port of entry.
Such information includes flight details, name, date of birth, gender, citizenship and travel document data of the individual passenger or crew/non-crew members.
The API will enable the BI to conduct in advance security vetting of international travelers to effectively facilitate and expedite the arrival and departure process of legitimate travelers during primary inspection,” the EO stated.

Morente said the new scheme will also help decongest the airports and ease the conduct of immigration formalities for travelers because the derogatory checking of inbound passengers will already be done at the ports of origin, thus travelers who have derogatory records will no longer be allowed by the airlines to board their flights.

It would also allow them to closely monitor movement of suspected illegal syndicate members who are subjects of alert lists of international intelligence agencies.

The BI chief bared that in compliance with the EO, the BI will soon constitute a technical working group composed of representatives from various government agencies and private sector that will draft the API’s implementing rules and regulations (IRR).

“We are required to finish the IRR within 60 days so we have to convene this technical working group as soon as possible,” said Atty. Candy Tan, BI Port Operations Division Chief.

The system, she shared, is being used by advanced countries such as Australia, Canada, and the United States.

She added that the new scheme would require the Bureau to conduct advance derogatory checking or vetting of thousands of passengers who enter and exit the Philippines daily.

*Duterte orders advance passenger information system to strengthen border control *
SOURCE: Duterte orders advance passenger information system to strengthen border control

EO 122 - Dec 15, 2020
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/12dec/20201215-EO-122-RRD.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That will save some people from a long trip and also if important they'll have to fix their Black Listing issue.


----------

